# Most dangerous place to be in America



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

And why?

I hear Detroit is the worst...

--Dan


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

out of the choices up there ive been to atlanta, they dont play down there. detroit is crazy as f*ck too, but i havnt been there so i dont know from expeirence. peace


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

It depends on where you're at in Detroit...
But it is the only city where I have seen 5 burned cars in two blocks :laugh: 
Not to mention all the burned buildings... 
It does get crazy on Devils Night though.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

columbus isnt up there.. but then again its not to crazy however when osu loses a game cars are rolled brunt, etc.. so i cant say i havnt seen the burning cars.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

This'll give you a more accurate idea than peoples perception of their own neighborhoods. 
Most dangerous places

And *DaisyDarkos* right it's Detroit-Livonia-Dearborn, MI M.D.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> This'll give you a more accurate idea than peoples perception of their own neighborhoods.
> Most dangerous places
> 
> And *DaisyDarkos* right it's Detroit-Livonia-Dearborn, MI M.D.
> [snapback]1134743[/snapback]​


Thanks for ruining my poll :laugh:

--Dan


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

haha detroit is pretty bad. im about 45 minutes out of there, im here in the suburbs so yes i have been to detroit many times.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> This'll give you a more accurate idea than peoples perception of their own neighborhoods.
> Most dangerous places
> 
> And *DaisyDarkos* right it's Detroit-Livonia-Dearborn, MI M.D.
> [snapback]1134743[/snapback]​


my city is the 19th safest overall in the country........

"19 Sterling Heights, MI"


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

umm, no baltimore, we have the highest murder rate, one of the highest drug rates, and the highest statistics for violent crimes

your poll is missing baltimore


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> haha detroit is pretty bad. im about 45 minutes out of there, im here in the suburbs so yes i have been to detroit many times.
> [snapback]1134751[/snapback]​


I lived in Metro Detroit for 3 years...
Southfield, Farmington Hills and Canton
A year in Each... Farmington Hills was the best :nod:


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Bawb2u said:
> 
> 
> > This'll give you a more accurate idea than peoples perception of their own neighborhoods.
> ...


Sorry man, I guess my bad habit is that I'm too analytical.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

your pole is also missing chicago...which late 90's held the crown for the most unsafe city.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> umm, no baltimore, we have the highest murder rate, one of the highest drug rates, and the highest statistics for violent crimes
> 
> your poll is missing baltimore
> [snapback]1134755[/snapback]​


Baltimore is ranked twentieth in crime rates actually

http://www.morganquitno.com/cit05pop.htm

I was surprised Myrtle Beach was so high, Myrtle beach seemed chilling


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i was just in myrtle beach...seemed cool to me. i saw a shooting in the paper though...cops were really strict, didnt seem to be much crime to me.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i voted DC. But funny thing is, i live in the safest city. San Jose.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> This'll give you a more accurate idea than peoples perception of their own neighborhoods.
> Most dangerous places
> 
> And *DaisyDarkos* right it's Detroit-Livonia-Dearborn, MI M.D.
> [snapback]1134743[/snapback]​


Bismark ND is the 3rd safest, Fargo ND is the 18th safest.

WOOT!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

especially detroit right now with the budget cuts they are making which they are talking about reducing the police force to an even lower # than it already is.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

:rasp: Camden NJ..that is one of the absolute worst.. half those cities should even be on there. Im glad to see that im right and its official the most dangerous city in america lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I always thought Richmond or so.
L.A. Counties dont seem to be making the news much anymore, but
I dont really keep up with Cali. Family is always telling me its good...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Gary, IN should be on there,

so should Dayton, OH and definitely Camden, NJ

Wichita, Anaheim, Carson City ?? Why ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Gary, IN should be on there,
> 
> so should Dayton, OH and definitely Camden, NJ
> 
> ...


I just took all the big cities off thae map that I've heard bad things about









Camden can be part of NYC.

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Gary, IN should be on there,
> ...


Staten Island is not even a part of NYC









Camden doesn't have a shot

Oh yeah - you took all the big cities off the map, then how on earth did you miss Chicago ? and included Wichita ?









You know, we can't trust you to do polls anymore - first you left off all the good movies of the Tom Cruise poll and now this..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, you forgot Oaktown, Oakland, California. Psssh ya beezy!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Not to mention, Compton is a street, not a city.

Kill him Jewelz


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Gary, IN should be on there,
> 
> so should Dayton, OH and definitely Camden, NJ
> 
> ...


Gary should be on there...
It's a very scary place!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...










That Compton comment killed me...

Sorry, all I know is that you crazies down south are fo shizzle off your hizzles and that people like Fido are allowed to carry guns...

I think Chicago got left out because I feel bad for them...not only do the Blackhawks suck, but the Cubs are also goin to miss the playoffs, and the Bears will have another *inspiring year*. Mentioning them on here would be like kicking a man when he's down









--Dan

--Dan


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

what about stockton, california. It just reclaimed its title as having the most crime in CA.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

detroit we have like 3-4 nuclear plants around us including a furmi...so if that gets hit ill see u guys later


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


your kidding, right


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How about whichever city has the highest concentration of women SUV drivers...

EDIT: Sorry, confused it with crenshaw. I get my third world locations that get misplaced in first world countries confused.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

What makes a city bad? Is it the murder rate, class of people.... Glad my city is not on there


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sadboy said:


> *What makes a city bad?* Is it the murder rate, class of people.... Glad my city is not on there
> [snapback]1135105[/snapback]​


The general population of people. Because we all know people suck.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

good thing im 15 mins away from the most voted one


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Gary should definately be on there... it's about 10 minutes from me, and we definately don't head that way at night, haha. All the filthy trash from Chicago runs off into Gary, which is a much smaller city. That explains why its held the title of city (of at least 100,000 people) with the highest per-capita murder rate in the nation.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










what was that lad?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Gary should definately be on there... it's about 10 minutes from me, and we definately don't head that way at night, haha. All the filthy trash from Chicago runs off into Gary, which is a much smaller city. That explains why its held the title of city (of at least 100,000 people) with the highest per-capita murder rate in the nation.
> [snapback]1135131[/snapback]​


I owuld have added it but I've never heard of it









--Dan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

straigh outta compton bitch

is a brotha that i'll smutha ya mutha

o and i saw some one say compton was a street but it is a city


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> straigh outta compton bitch
> 
> is a brotha that i'll smutha ya mutha
> 
> ...


That would be Twitcho


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sadboy said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > straigh outta compton bitch
> ...










yeah i just went back and saw his correction too

he was think crenshaw


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Gary should definately be on there... it's about 10 minutes from me, and we definately don't head that way at night, haha. All the filthy trash from Chicago runs off into Gary, which is a much smaller city. That explains why its held the title of city (of at least 100,000 people) with the highest per-capita murder rate in the nation.
> ...


It's where Wacko Jacko was from.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> haha detroit is pretty bad. im about 45 minutes out of there, im here in the suburbs so yes i have been to detroit many times.
> [snapback]1134751[/snapback]​


Detroit must be "bad ass" because the Windsor City Police is most heavily equipted force in Ontario Canada and apparently respond to more calls per officer, then any other force in Canada....BTW for those that don't know, Windsor is only a short bridge or tunnel drive to Downtown Detroit.

Downtown is pretty cool from what I know, however I hear the further you get into Detroit (up Woodward, the more dangerous it gets)

D-Mac's going to become a Maple Leaf soon I hope!!!!...He's welcome here


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Speedy said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > haha detroit is pretty bad. im about 45 minutes out of there, im here in the suburbs so yes i have been to detroit many times.
> ...


he wont be a leaf


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i live in anaheim ca, but i would vote L.A


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

anotherreject04 said:


> umm, no baltimore, we have the highest murder rate, one of the highest drug rates, and the highest statistics for violent crimes
> 
> your poll is missing baltimore
> [snapback]1134755[/snapback]​


HAH! I was thinking that exact same thing.. when I saw it was a poll, I immediately went to look for Baltimore.

I got robbed *GUNPOINT* by a *14-15 year old kid* for my bike.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Baltimore also has the highest rate of STD's!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Drew said:


> Baltimore also has the highest rate of STD's!
> [snapback]1135525[/snapback]​


Only after you got done there you human petri dish you


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Baltimore also has the highest rate of STD's!
> ...


OH! well, that's the last time I poke someone in the eye with my c*ck for you!


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Drew said:


> Baltimore also has the highest rate of STD's!
> [snapback]1135525[/snapback]​


my high school has the highest rate of them in michigan!!!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

You forgot to put Baltimore, MD up there. We have had an average of a murder a day since the beginning of the year!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Gary, IN should be on there,
> ...


Staten Island is not even a part of NYC









Camden doesn't have a shot

Oh yeah - you took all the big cities off the map, then how on earth did you miss Chicago ? and included Wichita ?:laugh:

You know, we can't trust you to do polls anymore - first you left off all the good movies of the Tom Cruise poll and now this..
[snapback]1135021[/snapback]​[/quote]

you cant consider camden and NYC part of the same.. toatlly completely 100 percent not the same, they are hours apart in differnt states, camden was the murder captial for awhile.. newark aka "tha bricks" is pretty shitty in some parts.. and so is paterson aka "P-town"


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Speedy said:


> grnlemonade said:
> 
> 
> > haha detroit is pretty bad. im about 45 minutes out of there, im here in the suburbs so yes i have been to detroit many times.
> ...


Downtown is still kinda scary... Woodward... what can I say about Woodward...
well, that's where all the "racing" takes place.. and where all the hookers hang out.
Hooker, church, liquor store on every block.
Harpo's in a really cool bar/club over by the River... But the area is scary as hell.
Old ass burnt buildings, the streets are rediculously dirty and huge bars on every door and window... Detroit has to be one of the ugliest cities ever... well within the city limits anyway.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> you cant consider camden and NYC part of the same.. toatlly completely 100 percent not the same, they are hours apart in differnt states, camden was the murder captial for awhile.. newark aka "tha bricks" is pretty shitty in some parts.. and so is paterson aka "P-town"
> [snapback]1135737[/snapback]​












oh yeah, I completely forgot about Newark.. wasn't it considered the murder capital of the world at one time ?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > you cant consider camden and NYC part of the same.. toatlly completely 100 percent not the same, they are hours apart in differnt states, camden was the murder captial for awhile.. newark aka "tha bricks" is pretty shitty in some parts.. and so is paterson aka "P-town"
> ...


not sure about murder capital for newark but camden was for awhile..

newark is pretty bad, if a car gets stolen in bergen county it will most likely end up in newark and the jails and courts are so clogged in newark you can commit all kinds of minor crimes and not go to jail because they just dont heve enough room..


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

got to love good ole bmore


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

FormulatedFire said:


> got to love good ole bmore
> [snapback]1135813[/snapback]​


"the city that never sleeps... _alone_."


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh good, I just had a phone interview with a company in Bmore...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

camden part of nyc? You have your geopgraphy a little messed up there buddy since camden is the sister city to philadelphia.. directly on the other side of the ben franklin bridge. and its number 1# most dangerous city on any poll i can find.. during mischief nights in years past half the city would be set on fire.. this is the ultimate slum land, however the restoration of the waterfront area has brought some positive attention to the area.



Jewelz said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

I dont know where Camden is? I thought there was a baseball stadium in NYC named Camden yards or something like that though...

Im just a silly Canadian









--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Why are you quoting me, I never claimed Camden was a part of NY, just the opposite


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I dont know where Camden is? I thought there was a baseball stadium in NYC named Camden yards or something like that though...
> 
> Im just a silly Canadian
> 
> ...


camden yards is a baseball stadium and its definately not in NYC, its in baltimore..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

CautioN1919 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Baltimore also has the highest rate of STD's!
> ...


which school do you go to?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Gary, IN should be on there,
> ...


Haven't been to Camden, but heard some stories about that place. Dayton isn't the worst, but has some shady parts. Cincinnati has real shady parts.

I remember a friday night, driving in over the rhine/clifton area (if you ever saw the movie Traffic, over the rhine is the whole drug area portrayed in the movie. They just showed you the nice parts). Well anyways, that friday night I was behind a cop driving down the street, got to a part of over the rhine, the entire road was covered just in people drinking 40s, smoking (not legal stuff), hookers, drug deals, so on, cop just turns away. I had to drive though it at like 5 mph making sure I didn't hit anyone. And thats the main roads, side road, well don't go there. Its amazing what people think Cincinnati is, and the actual parts of Cincinnati the city tries to hide.

Lived in Chicago and they also have some shady places. Gary isn't nice either. I was in LA during the riots, could see the smoke. At that time it was definately a shady place. I've heard DC has a large amount of homeless people and that its pure ghetto after 2 or 3 blocks from the city. Parts of Atlanta I could say wasnn't the happiest to walk around.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

need i say more.......


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

south dallas

it looks like falluja after da bombs and military fights with insurgents.. that was one of the most run down ghettos ive seen..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> south dallas
> 
> it looks like falluja after da bombs and military fights with insurgents.. that was one of the most run down ghettos ive seen..
> [snapback]1136042[/snapback]​


I haven't been to Dallas but I would use the same description for New Orleans ghettos.. pretty horrible


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

How come no Seattle on the poll? The Pacific Northwest has the possibility for mulitple natural disasters that could kill a huge portion of the population at one time.

We have had some of the largest (geologically recorded) earthquakes in history. We've also had some of the largest (geologicallyrecorded) volcanic eruptions in history.

If we have a large earthquake here it can trigger all of our volcanic mountains to erupt (and we have alot here), it will most likley cause lahars (kinda like a gigantic landslide of cement that sweep from a mountaintop all the way to the bay), and it can cause huge tidal waves because we've got some deep underwater cliffs in our bay that can collapse.

And to make it worse, not only can an earthquake trigger this, but a large volcanic eruption can trigger a large earthquake that will trigger all the other nasty stuff I talked about.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> How come no Seattle on the poll? The Pacific Northwest has the possibility for mulitple natural disasters that could kill a huge portion of the population at one time.
> 
> We have had some of the largest (geologically recorded) earthquakes in history. We've also had some of the largest (geologicallyrecorded) volcanic eruptions in history.
> 
> ...


were talking about crime, not natural disaster.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

This poll is certainly handy to look at for anyone taking a trip to the u.s.a


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

b_ack51 said:


> I've heard DC has a large amount of homeless people and that its pure ghetto after 2 or 3 blocks from the city.


about 2 blocks before the Department of Justice and the National Art Gallery there is a Methodone Clinic. There's alot of other "high profile" buildings in that same area, too.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I cant believe a portion of charleston is on that list... even though they are talking about north charleston, the actually city is a very safe place.. during the school year you have hordes of cadets from the citadel roaming the street.. mostly all the freshman who are just looking to beat up some foolish criminal robbing an old lady. Really safe area, although there are the occasional bad incidents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Im suprised Atlanta hasnt dominated this poll. A lot of people say its scary as hell in Atlanta.

--Dan


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've lived in Atlanta, certain area's of that city are pretty bad.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How about whichever city has the highest concentration of women SUV drivers...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, confused it with crenshaw. I get my third world locations that get misplaced in first world countries confused.
> [snapback]1135102[/snapback]​


Crenshaw is not just a street but also a disctrict


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > How about whichever city has the highest concentration of women SUV drivers...
> ...


Yeah but it's not a city. I lived at "Jane and Finch" in Toronto which isn't just an intersection, it reffers to an entire area stretching for probably about two square kilometers. Doesn't make it a city though


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> How about whichever city has the highest concentration of women SUV drivers...
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, confused it with crenshaw. I get my third world locations that get misplaced in first world countries confused.
> [snapback]1135102[/snapback]​


























i'd have to say that dirty south cities have it worst. i live in a pretty shitty area, right near south l.a. off of crenshaw. some parts are real bad, but i've seen some ghetto sh*t when we road tripped through the south to get to virginia.

washington d.c. was pretty bad for a while also, it was murder capitol of the u.s. for a while.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

grnlemonade said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > How come no Seattle on the poll? The Pacific Northwest has the possibility for mulitple natural disasters that could kill a huge portion of the population at one time.
> ...


The topic was:
Most dangerous place to be in America, Cities..
What city (in the U.S) is most dangereous?
And why?

I hear Detroit is the worst...

Now tell me where in the thread title, subtitle, or post did it say crime?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

half those cities aren't even "ruff"

you forgot about camden and newark in nj. camdens makes 90% of that list look like beverly hills


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I voted NYC cause I work in a so called nice part of the city and people get robbed, and killed even there. NYC and the general area (NJ included) has SO MANY screwed up areas it's just crazy. Remember these lists are based on reports based on population, and NYC is 8 million I belive so number of incidents to residents sets it low, but there is still a LOT of violence, robery, and theft (not to mention drugs).

NJ (my home state) has a LOT of bad areas (A lot of good ones too) Newark isn't on the list, but let me tell ya, it's NOT a nice place nor is Paterson (in some, but not ALL parts) Depressed, and poverty stricken areas breed crime and violence hence all the "ex factory" citys/town on the list, but thats the way big buis. works.

It's really a crying shame that one of the "wealthiest" countrys in the world has so many forgotten poor people, and abandoned factory towns. My own town was a factory town, we made glass bottles. In the 80's the factory closed and many suffered. Luckily NJ has MANY factories and job oportunities so we recovered but it was hard for a LOT of people.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > How about whichever city has the highest concentration of women SUV drivers...
> ...


Don't forget, one of D.C.'s mayors was a coke head.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Camden representing!!!









Pretty sad that I live 20 minutes outside of Camden.... The sad part is all the money they put into that city to try and clean it up... The water front actually is a pretty nice area


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

most dangerous place is everywhere..cause recent events show us past reps means nothing..cause anything can happen anytime..anywhere..


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


I never said it was a city. You stated "Not to mention, Compton is a street, not a city" Assuming you meant Crenshaw and not Compton I was pointing out that "Crenshaw" is not just a street. It is more known as the disctrict of Crenshaw than the street. When someone says "im from crenshaw" you assume they are from the Crenshaw disctrict and not a resident of Crenshaw Blvd.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

I heard that Irvington NJ is pretty shitty.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Try living in or walking through the "ghettos" of a 3rd world country. You wanna see some gangsta sh*t?? Look to the Asian crime bosses. Euro gangs got nothing on Asian gangs. Especially corrupt places like Bangladesh, India, China, etc.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Try living in or walking through the "ghettos" of a 3rd world country. You wanna see some gangsta sh*t?? Look to the Asian crime bosses. Euro gangs got nothing on Asian gangs. Especially corrupt places like Bangladesh, India, China, Malayasia, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Try living in or walking through the "ghettos" of a 3rd world country. You wanna see some gangsta sh*t?? Look to the Asian crime bosses. Euro gangs got nothing on Asian gangs. Especially corrupt places like Bangladesh, India, China, Malayasia, etc.
> [snapback]1138171[/snapback]​


Or Rwanadan Ghettos









--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

For real. Now that sh*t's gangsta. However, I would never ever ever ever want to experience LIVING there. Passing through is bad enough. I was regaled with a tale of how my 20 year old cousin back in 94 or something was kidnapped. It was pretty funny when he was telling us.


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

compton bitch!


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

Memphis 20 murders this month alone.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

vfrex said:


> I heard that Irvington NJ is pretty shitty.
> [snapback]1137929[/snapback]​


Irvington is right in between East Orange and Newark. That whole area is one to avoid...

My mother actually grew up in Irvington but they moved back in the early 60's when things started getting bad.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> vfrex said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Irvington NJ is pretty shitty.
> ...


 I cant beleive Baltimore aint on there.


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

OK...I can speak on Camder being I was born and raised about 3 blocks from it and currently live less than 1 mile from it.. Its very bad but not as bad as you would think. I dont know if its because I have been around it my whole life and I am immune to it but its not THAT bad. The waterfront area is being brought up and is getting alot of good publicity, but the rest of it (ie Kramer Hill, North Camden) is still really bad. and for the whole devils night thing...yes it is true ...they have set half the city on fire but the last 3 years or so it hasn't been as bad....I can get pics of camden if anyone wants them


----------

